# Programmas / Software >  [Flame] Win vs Linux: pirātisma jautājumi

## simistors

Da lābi, bez liekulības.. Uztaisi foto, lūdzu,  datora softu pirkšanas čekiem....  Un neviens man neiestāstīs, ka var strādāt ar bezmaksas softiem.. (tb linux utt)
Grāmatiņa lasīta un secinājumi izdarīti...

p.s. tāda nu ir tā pasaulīte. ::

----------


## JDat

Kādu foto par softa čekiem? Un ja nu tiešām linux? Ja tiešām vajag KiCAD, Arduino, GCC, GIT, Crome un PDF lasītāju? Inkscape noder priekš PDB sagatavošanas uz drukāšanu. Kāda tad ir tā pasaulīte? Vilkt photožopas? Kādam arī to vajag, bet nevajag citu vērtēt pēc sava purna.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tieši tā, jā, es neteikšu, ka man viss oficiāli, jo lai gan darbā uz MAC OS un Linux tiešām viss ir oficiāls, reāli mājās sēžu uz kreisa WIN7 ar P-CAD un AutoCAD 2006 (šīs trīs ir principā vienīgās kreisās lietas). Tomēr reāls plāns ir no kreisajām lietām iet prom, pamazām to daru un viss kas bremzē ir pieradums. Kā jau JDat teica - Linuksis kā OS un KiCAD PCB projektēšanai, PIC un Altera piedāvā bezmaksas izstrādes softus, kas strādā uz linukša, EPROM programmēšanai ProgExpress arī ir uz Linukša. Attēlu apstrādei - Gimps. Tīklu un serveru lietām Linux un MAC OS ir ļoti ērti. Python skriptus dažādām lietām es tā pat darbinu tikai uz Linukša. Ja nu kaut kas ir TIEŠĀM tikai uz WIN, ja tas ir legāls, to arī uz Wine var palaist. Protams ir reti softu izņēmumi, bet kad būšu līdz tam nonācis gan jau būs alternatīvas vai risinājumi. Plus, jā, man ir pāris specifiskie softi, kurus tiešām esmu pircis un arī dažiem bieži lietotajiem brīvajiem softiem esmu kaut simboliskas atbalsta naudiņas skaitījis. Puspajokam - kad iedzeru, gribu nopirkt WinRARu, bet to vēl neesmu izdarījis, haha. Cita lieta - labi instrumenti, tiem gan es naudu nežēloju.
Jā, gan jau grāmatiņu esi lasījis, bet izskatās tādu no 90. gadiem, kad WIN bija gandrīz visiem un visi specifiskie softi bija tikai uz WIN. Tā ne tuvu vairs nav.

----------


## simistors

Ja tie linux produkti ir lietojami, tad kāpēc mājās ir kreisais win 7 utt ?  ::      Jūs  apzogat cilvēkus   ::  Man  darbā 'datoriķis visu laiku cenšas uzstutēt virsū visus bezmaksas softus un slavina tos bezgala. Aizejot pie viņa mājās uz VISIEM datoriem ir winda un planšetes ar iegrauztu ābolu. Tālāk šai diskusijai nav jēgas.  :: 

Jā lietoju verķus, kuri nav palaižami vai strādā gļukaini uz linuksa.   Omei un bērniem viņš,protams, der.  ::

----------


## JDat

Paliek 5% kurus nevar izdarīt ar linux. Patiesībā, var, bet ērtāk/slinkums darīt zem logiem.

Nemālē visu melnu vai baltu. Tiešām esi lasijīs grāmatiņu no 90-tajiem.

Piemēram: AVRStudio darbinu uz logiem, bet tieši to pašu varu izdarīt uz linux uzraktot vienu komandu: make. Rezultāts 1:1. Pat salīdzinot ASM kodu. Tātad... Kas vēl? SDR (CubicSDR+TFDIGI) softs strādātā abos.

Uz WIN7 darbinu Microsoft VirtualPC 2004 lai padzenātu DOS 6.22 emulatoru (hobijs un fetišs). Tāpt vienu 1998. gada spēlīti un Quake 3D Arena. Nu un?

Virtual audio cable. Nu jā... Te vajag windows, ja slinko.

Audacity? Tāpat skaidrs...

Kas vēl? Visual Basic 6? Tikai tāpēc ka otrā galā lietotājam ir windows. Pats iztieku ar Gambas 3.
Video motāža (vienreiz vajadzēja). Zini, bezmaksas lietas strādā uz linux pat labāk ne kā uz WIN. Video failu konvertēšana? Nu... Nebija laika uz linux palais FFMPEG, tāpēc atradu win tooli.
Eagle PCB? Pagaidām windiwskā versija. PAGAIDĀM!

Tā ka... Simistor! Nosauc savu specifiku, kāpēc tev noteikti vajag WIN. Ne jau priekš arduino programmēšanas.  :: 

karloslv varētu pastāstīt, kā viņam viss sanāk uz MacOS...

----------


## M_J

Šeit mēs no sākotnējā jautājuma esam aizbraukuši pavisam nost. Gandrīz vai jālūdz adminam, lai nodala šo tēmu atsevišķi. Šī ir lieta, kas arī man liekas sāpīga un aktuāla. Mēs kā tādi narkomāni esam kārtīgi "uzsēdināti uz Windows" un citu komerciālo programmu atkarības, un gluži kā narkomāni esam gatavi pārkāpt likumu, lai dabūtu "kārtējo devu". Arī es.
 Ir situācijas, kad vienkārši nav alternatīvas. Piemēram, ja tu esi automehāniķis nelielā miestā un gribi darīt mazliet vairāk, kā tikai skrūvēt riteņus. Autoparks ir raibu raibais, vienu dienu atbrauc Audi, nākošajā dienā, MB, Opelis, Fords, Volvo, Hyndai. Lai normāli ar tām lietām strādātu, tev vajag visas tās "Autodatas", "Elsas", "Esitronic" utt, plus vēl visus tos verķus, lai pie tiem auto pieslēgtos. Vēlams katram autoražotājas savu, jo tie universālie tomēr ir no sērijas "kas ir derīgs visam, nav derīgs nekam". Visas tās lietas strādā tikai un vienīgi zem Windows un nemaksā lēti. Ja tu strādā lielā pilsētā, esi dīleris vienam zīmolam un ir maksātspējīga publika, tad nav problēmas nopirkt visu legāli. Mazpilsētā, ar raibu raibo autoparku, apkalpojot "strādājošos nabagus" tas nav reāli. Kas atliek - interneta "tax free" veikals un Ķīna.
 Pietiekami ilgi esot šajā nozarē, varu droši apgalvot, ka tā dara pilnīgi visi. Tajā skaitā arī lielie dīleri, kas varbūt varētu to arī nedarīt, un "godīgie", kas televīzijā publiski "plēš kreklu" un stāsta, cik viņi tīri un balti. Un arī dīleri to dara, tikai plaši neraklamē, jo ar legālo programmatūru nevar izdarīt daudzas lietas, ko vienā mierā savā kūtiņā var izdarīt "Vasja vai Žora". To labi nodemonstrēja "Aizliegtais paņēmiens" sižetā par smago auto tahogrāfiem. Un tas nenotiek tikai Latvijā. Kad no "interneta lielveikala" kačājas kārtējais softs, var redzēt ka avoti ir "civilizētajās valstīs". Tāpat "autocom" "vagcom" utt. ceļo no Ķīnas uz Vāciju, Zviedriju, Lielbritāniju, Kanādu.
 Vai situācija var mainīties uz labo pusi? Tad ir jāmainās pasaulei un lielo ražotāju domāšanai, necensties visu maksimāli noslepenot un pēc tam par katru sūdu, kas bieži vien arī ir sūda vērts, nokāst pēc maksimālās programmas. Šajā ziņā cerīgi izskatījās Elona Maska piegājiens, padarot publiski pieejamus daudzus "Teslas" patentus. Un viņa komentārs:  "Mēs nevēlamies izlauzt ceļu caur džungļiem tad aiz sevis atstāt kājnieku mīnas," Hmm, interesanti vai pie "Teslas" var pieslēgties ar brīvo programmatūru, no datora, kurš griežas zem Linux.
 Jautājums, cik komfortabli var justies, strādājot šādā situācijā. Es jutos sūdīgi. Tāpēc pirms vairākiem gadiem metu auto lietām mieru. Pa reizei jau nākas kādu auto apskatīt, bet tikai draugiem un paziņām. Pašlaik laužos iekšā rūpnieciskajā elektronikā. Protams, arī tur visiem ražotājiem viss griežas zem Windows. Un daudzi par katru sūda softu grib naudu. Bet ne visi. Piemēram čehu Comap savai produkcijai softu dod par brīvu. Ir arī citi, kas tā dara. To produkciju tad arī izmantoju. Bet tai elektronikai, ko taisu pats, plates projektēju ar KiCad, softu mikrokontrolieriem un PC rakstu izmantojot "Geany" un "Eclipse", un viss tas darbojas zem Linux. Windows ieslēdzu arvien retāk un retāk un jūtos krietni labāk.

----------


## karloslv

Es vairākus gadus principā neesmu lietojis Windows, tā ka simistor, tiešām, izveic realitātes pārbaudi un nosauc JEBKĀDU reālu iemeslu, kāpēc tev tas s*ds ir neizbēgami vajadzīgs. Protams, ja Tu man teiksi - o, vecīt, es projektēju lielas lietas SolidWorks vai kā M_J (visu cieņu) strādāju ar autoražotāju softiem, tad arguments ir pieņemts, jo tur tiešām NAV alternatīvas. Ja tu teiksi, ka tev vajag "nosūtīt ēpastu" un "uzrakstīt voordā kaut ko", tad liekulīgi tas viss ir, mēģināt bakstīt pārējiem acīs - re, re, visi taču piratē, ko jūs te, mēs taču esam latvieši, visu zogam, tas ir normāli. Nē, var nezagt. Dažas retas Windows utilītas, kuras nu nekādi nav pieejamas Linux/MacOS vidē, bieži vien var veiksmīgi darbināt caur Wine (un nē, tā nav zagšana - oriģinālais OS nav vajadzīgs nevienā acī). Tas pats Firefox vai Chrome strādā analoģiski uz *nix platformām kā uz tava Win. MacOS pamatā ir FreeBSD, kas ir viens no Unix paveidiem. Gandrīz visa Linux programmatūra ir nokompilējama arī uz MacOS. Laiks, kad varēja ieņirgt par Linux nestabilitāti un konfigurēšanas marazmu, lai vispār palaistu jebkādu grafisko vidi, ir pagājis. 95% "omju un bērnu" vajadzību tas nosedz automātiski. Labāk nosauc tos savus 5%, kas tavas specifiskās vajadzības tik ļoti paceļ virs "omēm un bērniem". Gribi spēles dzenāt - lūdzu, pērc savu windows (jo spēles taču arī tu pērc, vai ne?). 

Ar to visu es nemālēju sevi baltu - jā, man katram gadījumam stāv Windows virtuālā mašīna, kuru darbinu reizi gadā, kad nav citas izejas. Ok, tā nav legāla, varat mani sašūt. 

Mans sašutums vairāk ir par apgalvojumu "visi taču zog, ko jūs izliekaties, dariet kā visi". Nav vairs deviņdesmitie un Latgalītes tirdziņa laiks.

Vēl interesants jautājums - cik jums 20m rādiusā ir Linux ierīču, kā jums šķiet? Nevienas? Nu, paskaitiet uzmanīgāk  :: 

Otrs jautājums, kas mani nebeidz sajūsmināt un mulsināt - KAKOVA hera kādam mūsdienās ir vēl vajadzīgs WinRAR? Kaut kāds oportūnistisks deviņdesmito gadu krievu ražojums, kurš nez kāpēc ir kļuvis tik populārs? Lai gan realitātes čeks atkal - Windows .ZIP failus prot atvērt/veidot jau no XP laikiem BEZ jebkādām papildus utilītām. Vajag kādreiz atvērt .RAR failu? Tak ir pilns ar bezmaksas risinājumiem tieši atvēršanai. Tas pats unrar algoritms/utilīta patiesībā ir bezmaksas (aizsargāts ir tieši kompresēšanas algoritms). Vienkārši fascinē, kā tas s*ds joprojām ir dzīvotspējīgs, pārsvarā jau uz cilvēku nezināšanas rēķina. Ne viņš būtiski labāk kompresētu (un kuru tas mūsdienās uztrauc), ne ātrāk, ne ērtāk.

----------


## tox3

Aptuveni piecus gadus mājās izmantoju licenzētu Windows, un lielākā daļa no ikdienā izmantotajām programmām ir bezmaksas un opensource. Dažas maksas programmas esmu nopircis, dažām ir apšaubāmas legalitātes studentu versijas licenze aizķērusies. Pie nelegāla Windows vairs nekad neplānoju atgriezties - nav tā čakara vērts. Visu laiku bija nevajadzīgas problēmas. Jūtos arī pietiekami labi linux vidē, un arī ik dienā lietoju. Šaubos vai bez Windows varētu iztikt. Arī satura ziņā ar vien vairāk dodos legālā virzienā ar Netflix, Spotify, Kindle, Steam un līdzīgiem servisiem.

----------


## simistors

Uzkāpu kādam uz vājās vietas...Mans stāsts ir līdzīgs MJ, tikai es  neesmu tāds pro. Trīs vārdos varu nosaukt jātnes, kurās linux pienes ūdeni pagaidām.
a. auto diagnostika
b. programmatori
c.cnc 

un tie nav nekādi 5 procenti.

----------


## JDat

Kādi programmatori?

Vispār ir tā: nevajag citus salīdzināt pēc sava mūļa kropluma.
Kādam vajag auto diagnostiku, kādam vajag fotogrāfijas, kādam flash spēlītes...
Katram sava specifika.

Tātad, cik es nenodarbojos ar auto diagnostiku, tik arī tu nenodarbojies ar arduīniem uml figņām.
Tev vajag windu, tāpēc nesāc ķerkt ka visi lieto windu un ir laupītāji. Tā vietā paskaties apkārt, nevis mēri visu pēc savas mērauklas.

Atcerējos. SolidWorks un Mach3, ir windiskas. Jā linuxā vēl nav vērā ņemamu ekvivalentu. Tapat var salīdzināt GIMP vs PhotoShop, Inkscape vs Corel. Saraktu var turpināt līdz bezgalibai.

Stāsts vairāk ir ko, katram ikdienā vajag, nevis Win VS linux vai Free VS pay, vai, vēl skarbāk: zog VS pērk.

Secinājums: kurš vairāk ķērc par licenzētu softu, tad arī vairāk sper.

PS: Es arī tagad varu pastiept pirktus augšā un teikt: "Grāmatiņu lasīju, ir viedoklis."

----------


## simistors

Ar tevi viss ir labi ? Ģimene, bērni, auto ?   Es nevienu personīgi neaizvainoju, bet Tu neveiksmīgi mēģini.

----------


## Powerons

> Aizejot pie viņa mājās uz VISIEM datoriem ir winda un planšetes ar iegrauztu ābolu. Tālāk šai diskusijai nav jēgas.


 Ko tu esi sapīpējie? 
Ja esi vienkārš cilvēks ar normālām vajadzībām, tad Linux piedāvā pilnīgi visu nepieciešamo.

Problēmas var rasties retiem cilvēkiem ar specifiskām šura rakstura vajadzībām.

----------


## simistors

Es reibumā nesēžos pie pc.

----------


## JDat

Es negribu nevienu personīgi aizvainot, bet ja nu kāds, to uztver personīgi tad atvainojiet. Runa ir par būtību...

----------


## Isegrim

Atzīšos godīgi; esmu nopircis _Mazmīkstiņu_ tikai reizi - _Vistu_ kopā ar portatīvo. Manā saimniecībā ir vairāki dzelži, tsk. ar XP, Win 7 Ultimate, 8.1 Pro, Linux Ubuntu. Principā nekas nav iebilstams pret kāda _softa_ legālu iegādi, ja vien šis produkts atbilst prasībām un dara, ko vajag. Ik reizi pēc svaigas instalācijas nākas pāris stundas čakarēties, lai _Lodziņus_ kaut cik piespiestu nedarīt, ko neprasa. Šeit katram sava pieredze. _Skrīnšotā_ marķētais teksts rēgojas jau labi ilgi. Un nekas; viss funkcionē.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

JDat, lūdzu, bez personīgiem aizvainojumiem. Diskutēt simistors acīmredzami negrib, bet no citiem gan ir interesanti paklausīties pieredzi.
Kā jau minēju - daudzus pie WIN tur tikai pieradums, mani tai skaitā. Un Powerona skrīns to apstiprina - elektronikai vismaz mūsu amatieriskajā līmeni pilnīgi pietiek arī ar Linuksi. Arī CNC griešanai amatieriem un ne tikai amatieriem ir pāri acīm gana. Tā pat ir tīklos un kodēšanā.
--
Es gan varu minēt arī vienu komisku piemēru - cilvēks skaļi paziņoja, ka aizies prom no WIN, uzlika linuksi, uz tā Wine un uz tā ... kreiso P-CADu un AutoCADu, pat nemeklējot opensource alternatīvas.

----------


## M_J

Mjā - likt uz Linux caur Wine kreiso PCADu, tas izklausās interesanti. Savulaik PCAD bija tieši tas, ar ko taisīju plates, tiesa 2001. gada versija. 2013. gada KiCad man patīk labāk. Savukārt AVR Studio patīk mazliet labāk, kā Geany. Mēģināju to palaist caur Wine, it kā strādā, bet visu laiku kaut kādi gļuki. Varbūt tāpēc, ka man iemīļotā/pierastā 4.09 versija ir stipri veca, turklāt nejūtos īpaši spēcīgs dažādu operāciju sistēmu smalkumos. Vispār jau nospiest "install -> next -> next -> next ..."  ir vienkāršāk kā rakstīt "sudo + velnsviņzinko", kur to "velnsviņzinko" tā īsti neesmu atradis tā smuki vienā vietā apkopotu un kolhozniekam saprotamā valodā izskaidrotu. Meklēju atbildes visādos "stackoverflow" un manuprāt svarīgākās lietas pierakstu, lai neaizmirstas līdz nākošajai reizei. "Eclipse", kur rakstu Javā, strādā gan zem Windows, gan Linux pilnīgi identiski. Ļoti patīk, ka Javā rakstītās programmiņas arī abās vidēs strādā identiski. Un šeit nevaru noturēties nepiebildis, ka Javas aplikācijas pilnīgi identiski strādā arī uz Raspberry PI, par ko man ir īpašs prieks. Biju gaidījis lielu čakaru un mocīsanos, bet par milzīgu izbrīnu viss aizgāja ar pirmo reizi, pilnīgi bez jebkāda čakara un pat labāk kā uz PC. Piemēram, ja uz PC zem Linux, nācās uzrakstīt dažus "sudo", lai sāktu strādāt ar seriālo portu (USB-RS485 pāreju), tad uz "avenes" tas aizgāja uzreiz. Uz PC zem Linuxa kaut kādi līdz šim nav izdevies pierunāt savu Javas aplikāciju strādāt pilnīgā "full screen" režīmā - tā, kad tiek aizvāktas visas rīku joslas, uz "avenes" - bez problēmām. Tāpat uz "avenes" bez problēmām izdevās no programmas iztaisīt "shut down", uz PC tas pats kods - vienkārši aizver programmu, bet datoru neizslēdz. Tiesa, pēdējās divas lietas es īpaši nepūlējos par katru cenu izdarīt, atliku uz vēlāku laiku, svarīgākais bija lai šīs lietas strādātu uz "avenes". Ar to es vēlos pateikt, ka pašreiz esmu pilnīgā sajūsmā par to Linux variantu, ko piedāvā "avenes" izstrādātāji, un vispār par "aveni" kā tādu.

----------


## JDat

Jā! Ar aveni ir interesanti. Reizēm pat, principa pēc, gribās uztaisīt no avenes desktop datoru. Viss, kas ierobežo, ir browsera ātrums (lēnums). Lēnām sāk rasties apgaismība; ja gribāl lai kaut kas strādātu, tad tais tā, ka strādās, gan uz WIN, gan uz linux. Sīkums, bet patīkami.

----------


## M_J

Taisīt no avenes desktop datoru - to gan netaisos. Man viņa ideāli noder kā vadības pults visādai automātikai.

----------


## JDat

Jā, kā pults, ļoti labi noder.

Pamēģināšanas pēc kāpēc lai neuztaisītu arī desktop. Tas ir tāpat kā iedarbināt 486DX2 lai var DOS spēlītes dzenāt. Izklaide, saproties...

----------


## Powerons

Laba ziņa.
Vakar instaleju vienam datoram LibreOffice, un ieraudzīju, ka jaunajai versiaji ir izmainītas ikonas,
kļuvušas skaistākas krāsainas un līdz ar to labāk saprotamas un uztveramas.
Skatīties uz to arī patīkamāk.

Uzliku savam Mintam jauno offisa versiju.

Forums samazinājis bildes, realī izskatās glītāk kā bildēs.

----------


## karloslv

Es vispār esmu ļoooti patīkami pārsteigts par Mint vizuālo izskatu un arī darbību.

----------

